# Yellow mucus in a pigeon's throat does not look like canker



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday a pigeon (not mine) came in my balcony, as it usually happens especially during winter. I thought that he was hungry and put some seeds close to him but, to the happiness of the wild birds which also adore my balcony seeds, he did not touch them. I had other problems with our icy road in the woods and went outside. When I came later I looked to see if he is still on the balcony. He was. But leaning in a position that did not look good. I touched him and he seemed dead, although still warm. I checked his beak and found tremendous amount of yellow mucus going down in his throat. I know that canker appears _cheesy_, solid. So it was not canker. Or was it? I cannot even bury him as the ground is stone frozen but my scare is not him now but not to harm my own pigeons after touching him including with my ear to make sure that he had no more heart beat. Of course I washed my hands repeatedly with hot water and put my clothes in a bag not sure if to just wash them or to throw them away. How dangerous is whatsoever he had with that bad smelling yellow mucus covering deeply his throat? I needed to hand feed my blind sick pigeon Booboo and I am very worried. Thank you.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

That too can be canker. If a pigeon has a canker, they usual have a stinky smell when we come near them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If it is canker you might want to keep the bird away from other birds and treat. Here is a link. Also warmth and TLC. If it were white it could be yeast or staph but canker sounds likely. Thank you for helping him.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f96/s...art-1-a-92290.html?highlight=Canker+treatment


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately he died before my having the least chance to help him. I am so sorry that I couldn't. I read somewhere that mucus could have been sinusitis. Is it a possibility with so much cold recently? How can I eliminate my possibility to carry whatsoever he had to the other pigeons especially the one I hand feed better than to wash hands and clothes after having handled him?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Don't worry. Canker carrying the protozoan trichomonas columbae cannot survive outside the pigeon's body. It will die. if it is any other bacterial or viral infection, Good hand wash and sanitation is important to prevent further infection in other birds.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

When you picked him after he died, did any white or yellowish substance come from any part of the body (like mouth, nose, ears, vent)?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like canker, but whatever, just good hand washing will protect any of your birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry to hear he didnt make it. Thank you for trying.


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your care and advices. He looked very healthy otherwise and there was no other discharge. I was the one to open his beak and to stick a Q tip in search of anything else beside the yellow mucus. There was nothing else but the mucus went down his throat very deep my Q tip sliding in it until I could not go any further because it reached its end. I feel very guilty that I could not do anything. And I am so sorry that I cannot burry him now because of the frozen ground. Thank you so much.


----------

